# 2011 Routan front brake pad change



## clb (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm going to put some new pads on this weekend and was wondering if I need to order any special tools for the caliper? 

Side note - is there a repair manual you guys use? I can't find one.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Front needs no special tool, but the rear calipers need a tool to retract the piston. Clean everything thoroughly with Brake Parts Cleaner and be very careful as you rotate the rear caliper piston so that you don't tear the piston seal. The piston should turn independently of the seal. Good luck.

For what it's worth, I used Bosch pads and rotors when I last changed my front pads [available from Amazon.com]. 13K on the new setup with no problems - stops well, quiet, no vibrations - and the non-friction surfaces of the rotor aren't rusty.


----------



## Hatemyvan (Oct 4, 2014)

Just take it off and get in there.. You'll be okay.. I helped my husband it was really easy. I can do both on my own next time.


----------

